# hunting elk in the smith and morehouse area



## utbowhntr

Is there any public land in this area that I can bow hunt for elk,either spike,cow or any bull? Thanks. Feel free to pm me.


----------



## Trooper

Nope.


----------



## bamacpl

I'm pretty sure a lot of the land south & southeast of smith & morehouse is public


----------



## bamacpl

Looks like Gen elk to me


----------



## bamacpl

Green is public


----------



## quakeycrazy

There is plenty of public land to the west of the reservoir, I know there are a decent amount of deer up there (along with cows, sheeps, etc) but I haven't heard many people getting into a lot of elk up there but since it's a general bull unit it is worth a shot


----------



## derekp1999

From the DWR website access this map: http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2. On the left there are two tabs... open the "More Data Options" tab and check the boxes for federal, state, and private landownership.

The green and yellow is yours to enjoy. There is really quite a bit of it in the area, the problem is access as most of the access is concentrated to a few spots.

It's a good area and guys that know it well and have put in a handful of years have a decent amount of success.


----------



## Jonwo

Hiked up the smith and morehouse trail a few years ago... Ran into a few deer and moose no elk though.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

Sorry to revive an older thread, but is the S & M trail hiking and horseback only or is it also for ATV's? Just trying to look up a few scenic spots to take a buddy's 4-wheeler to fish a bit and keep an eye out for elk sign.


----------



## Hoopermat

There are two different ones. A hike and a Atv. The atv is not very long but it's a ok ride. Just past the lake right before the ranger station. 
As per elk. I haven't seen any up there but have seen many deer and moose


----------



## 30-06-hunter

Hoopermat said:


> There are two different ones. A hike and a Atv. The atv is not very long but it's a ok ride. Just past the lake right before the ranger station.
> As per elk. I haven't seen any up there but have seen many deer and moose


I was looking at the trail that runs southeast from the campground, looks like a small parking lot by the trail head. This one https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/utah/smith-morehouse-trail


----------



## Hoopermat

That's hiking only. 
You can see the one opposite from it is the atv trail


----------



## Kingfisher

instead of going above s&m - head east up gardner fork. easy atv access or if you don't like your truck you can take it as well. most elk head for thousand peaks ranch but a few like hanging about the slader ridge and gardner fork area, I see them regularly there.


----------



## Trooper

Technically the S and M trail is closed because of last year's fires. There's going to be a bajillion deadfalls eventually, but not today.


----------

